# Blue Eyes Meets Bed Stuy (Build Thread)



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

Alrighty So Just waiting a few more things for i can put most of this good stuff on. 
here is the usual stuff pretty much every other mk4 is running (unless your bagyard)
Shout out to Brandon @ Baak 2 Basics for being the man and answering all my annoying phone calls at random times to ask dumb questions that i could have just searched for haha. serioulsy though Baak2Basics is good stuff and good guys
Doing uv airs over H&R streets
5 Gallon 8 port tank
2 Viar 450 compressors
Front Aerosport bags
Rear Air House 2 bags
8 3/8ths Asco valves
Viar Dual needle Gauges
Viar Tank Gauge
AVS 9 rocker switchbox with the brain
3/8ths Dot Air line
and whatever else is blah blah blah lol








and its all going on this
























yep there 16's on a mk4 so you dont have to ask or say some dumb **** haha
but there 16x9.5 all around, et 18 front et13 rear
going for this









ill have more pics up this week /weekend when i get some more stuff in 
_Modified by hotvr6guy at 10:08 AM 2-25-2009_

_Modified by hotvr6guy at 10:12 AM 2-25-2009_


_Modified by hotvr6guy at 2:01 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Blue Eyes Meets Bed Stuy (hotvr6guy)*

16's on a MKIV with a proper stance? Can it be done...we shall see


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Blue Eyes Meets Bed Stuy (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_16's on a MKIV with a proper stance? Can it be done...we shall see


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Blue Eyes Meets Bed Stuy (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_16's on a MKIV with a proper stance? Can it be done...we shall see









it looks incredibly awkward


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
it looks incredibly awkward


no different from 14's on a MKIII, and I have seen several MKIII pull off 14's very well. the wheels look tiny but its a different look.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to hotvr6guy for breaking the mold and not being afraid to try something different with the 16's


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

its totally different. mk3s are small cars, mk4s are big bodied and bulky cars... it will look good dropped and he will get low because of the small tire hieght but it will look awkward rolling... just my opinion


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

smaller wheels always look cooler imo


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

i already like it alot, IMO it looks pretty good, i think with a darker car color would've looked even better.
do you have any side shots? and what size tires you running/



_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:23 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## dubchuck117 (Feb 6, 2009)

gotta get lower on 16s....but looks hot other than that. GRAB THE TORCH AND START CUTTING!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i already like it alot, IMO it looks pretty good, i think with a darker car color would've looked even better.
do you have any side shots? and what size tires you running/
_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:23 PM 2-25-2009_

thanks man there 205 40's its small but there 9.5's in the front and the wheel is only about 3mm away from the strut. if the uv airs work out the way i want them to it will sit right on the tires. btw ive seen you've done some frame notching il pm you







. ps ive always been a fan of your car ha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubchuck117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubchuck117* »_gotta get lower on 16s....but looks hot other than that. GRAB THE TORCH AND START CUTTING!

torch and plastic fuel lines are bad idea,get a hole saw and you should be good, but i think with 16" you don't even have to do a notch.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
torch and plastic fuel lines are bad idea,get a hole saw and you should be good, but i think with 16" you don't even have to do a notch.


ive heard that before... hmm we will see soon enough! i talked to brandon @ baak2basics tonight, we got all my fittings sorted out i went with this set up 







and holy hell did fittings get confusing after awhile lol


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

usually good practice is to buy all the bags,tank,gauges,compressors ,water traps and only after you get all of it start ordering fittings and lines this way you will save some money on not buying fittings that you not gonna use.
are you planning to run 1/2 up front, i think its a little overkill, i mean i run it but my leaders to the fronts are alot smaller and it helps to slow it down a bit.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

this is the only side shot i have now ... to me the 16's dont even look that small , i love the way they look or else i wouldnt have got them and put all the work i did into it haha


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_usually good practice is to buy all the bags,tank,gauges,compressors ,water traps and only after you get all of it start ordering fittings and lines this way you will save some money on not buying fittings that you not gonna use.
are you planning to run 1/2 up front, i think its a little overkill, i mean i run it but my leaders to the fronts are alot smaller and it helps to slow it down a bit.


no the fronts are actually 1/4 inch ports on the bags that are gonna go into 3/8ths lines and my rears have 1/2 ports that are going into 3/8ths fittings.. i know its kind of mis matched but i got them for a super good deal brand new on here off some other air ride guys. and i wish i could of ordered it all the same time but i had good deals i couldnt pass up.. but me and brandon def got it all figure out today! 


_Modified by hotvr6guy at 11:10 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

i think they look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i think they look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

I really like the 16's and look forward to seeing it on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I really like the 16's and look forward to seeing it on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thanks hopefully all the rest of my stuff will be here mid to end next week


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

i didnt even read the thread, but blue eyes meets bed stuy is a dope mash up


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Ive always thought 16s could never work on a mk4 but lookin at this build i think u mite prove me wrong, lookin 4ward 2 seeing it done good luck


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_i didnt even read the thread, but blue eyes meets bed stuy is a dope mash up

hell yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Ive always thought 16s could never work on a mk4 but lookin at this build i think u mite prove me wrong, lookin 4ward 2 seeing it done good luck 

thanks man should be all good around next weekend ill have some more pictures upppppp i have a few interesting ideas for my gauge set up haha def way different


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

**** my car is stuck at kennys bc of the snow...how are you going to spare next winter? lol
damn work blocks photobucket...


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_**** my car is stuck at kennys bc of the snow...how are you going to spare next winter? lol
damn work blocks photobucket...









lol yea its ****ing freezing in the garage haha im bout to bust out the open flame turkey firer and get to work everything else should be here tommorrow as ups says.. if they can even make it down my road


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

lol hit me up if you need some help


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_lol hit me up if you need some help

i need a fn heater hahah ill be working on it tonight if u want to come over. just talked to skip everything should be here tommo except the tank. i guess there the wait for aluminum tanks is way long so i just switche to a steel tank.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

your tank should arrive thursday and everything else will arrive tomorrow...Fire up the propane heater and get the party started


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_your tank should arrive thursday and everything else will arrive tomorrow...Fire up the propane heater and get the party started

sounds good man after a







or two the party will start ha hopefully it will all be good and done this weekend depending on a few things


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'll have to see this in person when its all done


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'll have to see this in person when its all done

yea man hopefully should be done in the next couple of days


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
yea man hopefully should be done in the next day


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (dlob32)*

got everything in today except the rear brackets and tank. which should be in tommorow for the tank dunno bout brackets.. well i used the diagram offf suicidedoors which was pretty helpfull this is how i set things up 


































































_Modified by hotvr6guy at 7:50 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

bump if it looks like i did something wrong. please comment... ill take all the help i can get


_Modified by hotvr6guy at 8:05 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

welp, got the struts off today cleaned em up .. looks like i got to go to the machine shop in the morning, the shaft on my h&r's is bigger than most coils so i got to get the hole on the top bracket drilled out some more, i have a step bit and a drill press but my bit was about 10 mm shy of being the right size so off the the machine shop in the morning to get that done.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_bump if it looks like i did something wrong. please comment... ill take all the help i can get

_Modified by hotvr6guy at 8:05 PM 3-4-2009_

at first glance looks good to me


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
at first glance looks good to me

thanks man, question: Does everyone usually notch there coil collars for the leader lines for the uvair aerosports ?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

as far as i know they usually do.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

well took my brackets to the machine shop this morning. didnt get em back today yet hopefully tommorow, i notched my coil collars for my leader lines, and i noticed that the bolts barely touch the collars as well , so instead of notching the coil collars for those as well i simply got some stainless allen heads 3/8 by 1/2 which have a slight smaller head diameter so they sit perfectly flush with the collars, with no interference. now im just waiting on the rear brackets and front brackets for tommorow. 


















































_Modified by hotvr6guy at 8:33 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

that looks sweet man ... i can't wait to see this in couple of weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SfVDub (Apr 19, 2007)

sickkkk


----------



## Matty'sRollin (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (SfVDub)*

Effing legit man. Gettin the damn thing done!! I can't wait to get the floor done up and do the wiring man, it's gonna look so fresh.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Matty'sRollin)*

ok so i got my top plates back for my front bags since the shaft on my h&rs is way larger then normal coilover shafts, well they come out awesome shaft moves smoothly within the bracket but yet very very minimal wobble play. got the front struts all the way together i only put the collars down half way becauase i only need about 2 inches of travel before my frame sits on the ground and fender on tire with the current wheel set up


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

alright everything is done except the rears b/c they dont come in till monday, got t to clean some things up on the inside but other than that **** is fresh. got to thank brandon @ baak2basics b/c hes a life saver!!! and the rest of the crowd that came down to chill! control arm sits on the ground. 27 3/4 to mirror base 


































































_Modified by hotvr6guy at 2:20 AM 3-8-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

ditch the T-square...look at the bottom of it....Easily lose 2" because of it


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ditch the T-square...look at the bottom of it....Easily lose 2" because of it

yea i just noticed that after all the pictures


----------



## Matty'sRollin (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Hahahahahaha you guys are effing ridiculous. If you are laying frame you can't go any lower, so why does it matter if the t-square is throwing off his measurements or not? He's still lower than most of the guys on here..... f*** the measurements, it looks disgusting!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Matty'sRollin)*

i think it looks great.








not to be a party pooper, but laying frame on a mk4 with 16's and tiny tires isnt the same as say laying frame on 18's.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Matty'sRollin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matty’sRollin* »_Hahahahahaha you guys are effing ridiculous. If you are laying frame you can't go any lower, so why does it matter if the t-square is throwing off his measurements or not? He's still lower than most of the guys on here..... f*** the measurements, it looks disgusting!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















haha its cool matt, the t sqaure is mad off hahah if i got bigger wheels i could get the fenders lower, but im happy with it right now i like the look of the 16's man! we got to do the 240 next


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

looks good. im liking the way this is coming along


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_looks good. im liking the way this is coming along
 thanks man i got my false floor done today looks pretty ill, i tried to take pictures but its kinda hard since my seats done flip foward and the material is black like the stock carpet. i just notice today that the front valance was sitting on the ground as well


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

all done for now , might cut down the rear brackets some. the fronts control arms sit on the ground as well as the stock valance on the sides. tucks the the tire in the front (which is a stretched 205/40/16 on a 9.5 inch wheel) lol , gonna cut the rear brackets down a litttle in the rear to go a little lower, 


































































_Modified by hotvr6guy at 6:11 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_ 










2 things.
you need the hole in the top of the uv bag to be smaller than the strut body on the h&r coilover because the strut bearing sits on the plate. now that you milled it out bigger it wont have anywhere to sit on!
and your ruler dosn't work the way you pictured it, its taking away nearly 2 inches from the width bottom ruler.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

then the bottom of the bag wouldnt sit on the collars? i used the washer from the stocks that sits on the small part before the shaft starts that the bearing sits on ... its works just fine







yea and sorry bout that ruler it was like 4 in the morning and it was the closest thing i could grab haha wasnt looking at it


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

the real problem with drill out the top plate for the shaft is now when your car is on the ground and not jacked up the uv bag can move back and forth causing noise and wear on the bag/coil. also in certain instances the bag could shift closer to the tire and cause damage if close enough. 

something like this would be better/safer








edit: i know you cant see in the pic but thats a h&r strut


_Modified by Swoops at 4:46 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_the real problem with drill out the top plate for the shaft is now when your car is on the ground and not jacked up the uv bag can move back and forth causing noise and wear on the bag/coil. also in certain instances the bag could shift closer to the tire and cause damage if close enough. 

something like this would be better/safer








edit: i know you cant see in the pic but thats a h&r strut

_Modified by Swoops at 4:46 PM 3-10-2009_

. thats the way my brackets came and if i kept it like that the bag wouldnt have to sit on the collars.......that wouldnt make much sense to me....? its the same as any other coil ? just the shaft is larger...? i dont see what you didnt thats safer/better? please explain a little bit more


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

well i probably should have taken a whole shot. the bag is bolted to the bottom collars and bolted to the top as in the pics, it doesnt allow the strut to fully rise but thats not a big deal. what it does do is keep the bag completely centered on the coil, it doesnt shift from side to side at all. shifting will occur with the plates you have when there is weight on the bags since it will push the larger hole you drilled past the thick part of the shaft allowing it to shift. 
either way, it doesnt matter to me, just wanted to show you a simpler/safer way to do it.


----------



## Matty'sRollin (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_well i probably should have taken a whole shot. the bag is bolted to the bottom collars and bolted to the top as in the pics, it doesnt allow the strut to fully rise but thats not a big deal. what it does do is keep the bag completely centered on the coil, it doesnt shift from side to side at all. shifting will occur with the plates you have when there is weight on the bags since it will push the larger hole you drilled past the thick part of the shaft allowing it to shift. 
either way, it doesnt matter to me, just wanted to show you a simpler/safer way to do it.

You sure about that man? It doesn't seem like the shock would compress enough for that to happen and if it did it would probably be to low to drive anyhow.
BTW, it looks completely amazing!!!!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_well i probably should have taken a whole shot. the bag is bolted to the bottom collars and bolted to the top as in the pics, it doesnt allow the strut to fully rise but thats not a big deal. what it does do is keep the bag completely centered on the coil, it doesnt shift from side to side at all. shifting will occur with the plates you have when there is weight on the bags since it will push the larger hole you drilled past the thick part of the shaft allowing it to shift. 
either way, it doesnt matter to me, just wanted to show you a simpler/safer way to do it.

oh ok i see what your saying now.. hmm maybe your right but as of now its seems to be working pretty good i been keepin a pretty good eye on things as of right now.. thank you for your advice and help my man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matty’sRollin* »_
You sure about that man? It doesn't seem like the shock would compress enough for that to happen and if it did it would probably be to low to drive anyhow.


it doesnt have to do with it being compressed because once weight it on the strut the bag raises to the top where the strut bearing and bushing sit.

_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
oh ok i see what your saying now.. hmm maybe your right but as of now its seems to be working pretty good i been keepin a pretty good eye on things as of right now.. thank you for your advice and help my man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















no problem


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

The stock bearing sits on the shaft.....it has a smaller diameter section for the bearing to sit on....the top bag plate will never go that high because the bushing sits around the bearing and prevents the top plate from hanging up on that smaller diameter section of the shaft....if you could see a picture of how it is actually setup it would be easir to understand....trust me I wouldnt setup a customer's car to be unsafe.










_Modified by diive4sho at 10:11 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

195/50s needed.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_195/50s needed.

meh im gonna get new wheels this spring-ish so im not trying to blowz my moneyz on tires







plus last time i tried to get 195 50's on we couldnt get the bead to catch... just kept slipping off and loosing air.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

very nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ The stock bearing sits on the shaft.....it has a smaller diameter section for the bearing to sit on....the top bag plate will never go that high because the bushing sits around the bearing and prevents the top plate from hanging up on that smaller diameter section of the shaft


thats not correct though because by the pic i posted you can clearly tell that the top plate is above the large portion already and it actually will slide up more to meet the bearing when there is weight on the car.
i'm not saying you do shote work but i think you may have overlooked something.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_ plus last time i tried to get 195 50's on we couldnt get the bead to catch... just kept slipping off and loosing air.









starting fluid and a match work every time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

